# would you let Mike Tyson punch you in the face for £50k?



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

*would you let Mike Tyson punch you in the face for £50k?*​
Yes 15162.66%No 3213.28%Are you mental? He would kill you5824.07%


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Following on from the gorilla thread, question as in the title.

*Rules*

You have to stand up and take the punch square in the face

He gets one punch, no gloves or weaponry

No armour to be worn

Tyson isnt drugged or p1ssed

Hes very angry, you just ran over his dog

Personally I think he would probably kill you, or leave you severely messed up so its a no from me


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

is it just one punch in the face , or is he unable to stop lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

i could do with 50K.

Is he wearing gloves? or bare knuckle? Gloves i recon hed break my cheek and give me a bad headache. Dont think he would kill me.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Are we taliking sterling or dollars, cause hes a yank and so will want to give you some of their worthless currency


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

will amend the rules to answer the above


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dam right i would for 50k.

wonder what would hurt the most tho - being punched by tyson or being punched by bruce lee :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:ban:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats another thread :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He is my hero, I would gladly let him smash me in the face, if he killed me then at least I would have met him(albiet in a bad way) and died happy.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Of course.

He's still got a whack behind him but he is well out of his prime now.

You're going to get a broken nose or jaw or cheeckbone...

Heald in 6-8 weeks.

50k?? Of course!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

no way! not a clean shot in the face,. he would kill you. 20oz gloves and headgear and being able to move and defend and i probably still wouldnt tbh


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I got neck problems so NO i dont think Id do it as my head would probably fall off and it aint worth dying for 50 bags


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah go on then... if i die does my family get the money? Can i decide where he punches me? Straight right to the forehead would be better then broken jaw/nose/teeth.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

You would be KO and be in a comma for life so you couldn't spend the 50k.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

too right i would!!! i been hit in the face with a baseball bat and lived so yes deffo yes!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i would take the punch for 50k,but could you imagine standing in front of bruce in his prime! fvck that sh1t.

For me it would be in this order- mma fighter ponce.

tyson,like now not in his prime.

van dam

bruce lee.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

no way I'm far to pretty, my face is my fortune


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

mal said:


> i would take the punch for 50k,but could you imagine standing in front of bruce in his prime! fvck that sh1t.
> 
> For me it would be in this order- mma fighter ponce.
> 
> ...


you would rather take a punch of bruce lee than mike tyson?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no bruce would be last on the list.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no way. anyone that agrees to it is a bit of a nutter lol. could easily kill you or leave you with brain damage


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> no way. anyone that agrees to it is a bit of a nutter lol. could easily kill you or leave you with brain damage


probably both


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

either way your ****ed 

lol this reminds me of the hangover


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> you would rather take a punch of bruce lee than mike tyson?


Would rather both punch me over Chuck Norris!!


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Defo for 50k


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

Not for 50k maybe 1million.... I'd choose it over the gorilla in the cage.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't think I could hold myself back from ****ing him up!

Once his fist bounced off of my acromegalyus GH skull, I'd windmill my 8ft pythons and pummel Tyson's head into a ghastly mash of twitching brain and skull fragments.

I would then cradle Tysons corpse and try to shake life back into it whilst repeatedly sobbing "sorry".


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

On the basis that reconstructive surgery would be at least that much - no.

And give me 140lb Bruce Lee over 220lb Tyson any day of the f*cking week!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Would i ****. He'd kill you/put you in a coma/brain damage etc etc...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Following on from the gorilla thread, question as in the title.
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> ...


Man i seen a good boxer from my area bang someone on the chin and the guy wa sin hospital for weeks ,he didnt know who he was ffs ,and your asking would i take one on the chin from prob the best boxer there ever was for 50g .Away and fcuk theres no fcuking chance lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i would let young mike hit me with an iron bar for 50k for sure,then i would get up and rape the little sh1t,lol.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

When he was in his prime, no chance! Now, definately! F*ck 50k id even do it for 25k


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yes, you wouldn't die.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Shawn Michaels didn't die and wrestlings definitely 100% real


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Tyson in his prime punched with bare fists Mitch Green (an ex boxer) in a streetfight they got into. Tyson suffered a broken hand and couldve ruined his career from it. Mitch suffered a broken nose and was fine 2 weeks later.

So considering a prime tyson broke mitch green's nose (and his own hand) id definately let him punch me now in the face for 50k.

Now, if it was a straight right off earnie shavers (who is recorded as having the hardest punch of all time), or a lenox booming upercut then maybe id avoid. But for 50k a straight right from a current tyson, definately, would ko me but doubt it would kill me.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

£50k could buy you a nice grave stone... well worth it!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk for 50k id let him smash me in the gob and fuk my mrs..... then smash er in the gob...... then fuk me! and my mum! dad too! sister would have to get it also then the dog!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Tyson may not be prime but the last thing to go in a boxer is his power! Bruce Lee was like a 120lb actor, Tyson was a 220lb pro heavyweight boxer...Silly comparing the two. It's like comparing a Subaru Impreza to a bloody Spyker or a Bugatti Veyron. But yh i'd let Tyson hit me the mush for £50,000.

Probably need to spend most of it getting my jaw reconstructed but i'd make thousands from Newspapers  and he didn't fight with 20oz gloves, he fought with 12/16 depending.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk for 50k id let him smash me in the gob and fuk my mrs..... then smash er in the gob...... then fuk me! and my mum! dad too! sister would have to get it also then the dog!


Hahaha possibly the single most funniest thing i have read on here :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd let him punch me for a fiver and a bottle buckfast.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

if you just stood there and let him hit you i recon it would cause some serious damage....


----------



## 3nipples (Jun 27, 2009)

definately, im ugly anyway so wount make a difference to the condition of my face afterwards, i would set one condition though, tyson would have to do the truffle shuffle before punching me,


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Britbb said:


> *Tyson in his prime punched with bare fists Mitch Green (an ex boxer) in a streetfight they got into. Tyson suffered a broken hand and couldve ruined his career from it. Mitch suffered a broken nose and was fine 2 weeks later.*
> 
> So considering a prime tyson broke mitch green's nose (and his own hand) id definately let him punch me now in the face for 50k.
> 
> Now, if it was a straight right off earnie shavers (who is recorded as having the hardest punch of all time), or a lenox booming upercut then maybe id avoid. But for 50k a straight right from a current tyson, definately, would ko me but doubt it would kill me.


yeah but its very diffferent being a street scrap, to just standing there, letting him prepare a punch and unleash it lol


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah but its very diffferent being a street scrap, to just standing there, letting him prepare a punch and unleash it lol


 VERY TUE MATE JUST STANDING THERE AND LETTING HIM LINE 1 UP, EVEN NOW IM PRETTY SHAW IT WOULD CLOSE TO STAP YA NECK, SO NO I WOULDNT,I DNT THINK PEOPLE REALISE WHAT POWER PRO BOXERS HAVE NEVER MIND TYSON


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Not a chance....the chances of getting a blood clot/stroke would be very high imo....especially you lot on gear,blood as thick as golden syrup 

Tyson would rather you hit him in the face for the money now hes skint


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Tyson in his prime punched with bare fists Mitch Green (an ex boxer) in a streetfight they got into. Tyson suffered a broken hand and couldve ruined his career from it. Mitch suffered a broken nose and was fine 2 weeks later.
> 
> So considering a prime tyson broke mitch green's nose (and his own hand) id definately let him punch me now in the face for 50k.
> 
> Now, if it was a straight right off earnie shavers (who is recorded as having the hardest punch of all time), or a lenox booming upercut then maybe id avoid. But for 50k a straight right from a current tyson, definately, would ko me but doubt it would kill me.


the part of the deal is you stand still and let him tee it up. mitch green was a traind fighter who was on the move when he got hit by tyson


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Some people are totally under-estimating him imo. Probably the best boxer to have ever lived, you have to stand there and let him full force smash you in the face?

I rekon that *I*(!!) could knock most people out in that scenario and i'm no boxer! So mike tyson would almost definately cause permanent damage. Even if he is past his best.

Is 50k really that much money that you are willing to live with a permant disfigurement and/or brain damage?? No chance!



pea head said:


> Tyson would rather you hit him in the face for the money now hes skint


Have you seen his latest DVD? "Tyson" its like a film/documentary of his life. Filming him talking in his house in LA. Marble floors and staircase, big pool etc etc... its fcuking PIMP, he is far from skint! :thumb: Maybe a bit less well off than he was but he is still obviously a rich man.

Its like when people said MJ was skint, was he fcuk, he lost a bit of cash but was far from skint, still lived a very high quality, comfortable life.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Do I get to close my eyes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Do I get to close my eyes?


oh yeah definatly! and cross your fingers


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

50k wouldn't cover the plastic surgery bill to have your face rearranged after he hit you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

i'd want to see him hit someone else first and then make sure he is hitting me in a place on the face less likely to cause perm damage. But maybe, I think id have to drink some alcohol because then id be like superman anyway.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

If you can see the punch coming you can move with it and take some of the force out it. Would still hurt but it would be unlikely to kill you.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Tbh, i'd probably die from the anticipation of waiting for the punch to land :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

tmacf said:


> If you can see the punch coming you can move with it and take some of the force out it. Would still hurt but it would be unlikely to kill you.


the deal is you stand dead still


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

didn't read the rules


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Standing still whilst letting Iron Mike tee you up for a full blown hay maker would be one of the most stupidiest things you could do with your life:lol:

All this he might break your nose is rubbish,reckon he could cave your head right in,the chances of dying would be real in my view.

I wouldn't even consider it


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Tyson may not be prime but the last thing to go in a boxer is his power! Bruce Lee was like a 120lb actor, Tyson was a 220lb pro heavyweight boxer...Silly comparing the two. It's like comparing a Subaru Impreza to a bloody Spyker or a Bugatti Veyron. But yh i'd let Tyson hit me the mush for £50,000.
> 
> Probably need to spend most of it getting my jaw reconstructed but i'd make thousands from Newspapers  and he didn't fight with 20oz gloves, he fought with 12/16 depending.


sorry i have to defend one of my heros Bruce lee wasnt just an actor..he was doing martial arts from age 13 and karate is about speed and agility and the one inch punch not size or weight....im 5" 5 and ive knocked big cocky guys out when i did comps years ago....at least bruce lee would be quick :thumb:

*Physical feats*

Lee's phenomenal fitness meant he was capable of performing many exceptional physical feats. "A man able to perform super human feats that have yet to be equaled." The following list includes some of the physical feats that are attributed to Bruce Lee.


Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.

Lee could take in one arm a 75 lb barbell from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest and slowly stick his arms out locking them, holding the barbell there for 20 seconds.

Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film for clear slow motion replay using the traditional 24 frames per second of that era, so many scenes were shot in 32 frames per second for better clarity.

In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.

Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.

Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.

Lee could thrust his fingers through unopened cans of Coca-Cola. (This was when soft drinks cans were made of steel much thicker than today's aluminum cans).

Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger.

Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.

Lee could break wooden boards 6 inches (15 cm) thick.

Lee could cause a 200-lb (90.72 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick.

Lee performed a sidekick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150 lb (68 kg) punching bag.

In a move that has been dubbed "Dragon Flag", Lee could perform leg lifts with only his shoulder blades resting on the edge of a bench and suspend his legs and torso horizontal midair.

In 1962 Lee knocked out Uechi,a Japanese black belt, in 11 seconds in a 1962 Full-Contact match in Seattle It was refereed by Jesse Glover The incident took place in Seattle at a YMCA handball court.Taki Kamura says the battle lasted 10 seconds in contrary to Harts statement Ed Hart states "The karate man arrived in his gi (uniform), complete with black belt, while Bruce showed up in his street clothes and simply took off his shoes. The fight lasted exactly 11 seconds--I know because I was the time keeper-and Bruce had hit the guy something like 15 times and kicked him once. I thought he'd killed him." The fight ended by Bruce knocking Uechi the length of the gymnasium


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

He did to chis cormier.for free haha. No it was in the back of the head when chris was a bouncer.But tyson was in his prime then.Ouch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

tinkerbabe said:


> sorry i have to defend one of my heros Bruce lee wasnt just an actor..he was doing martial arts from age 13 and karate is about speed and agility and the one inch punch not size or weight....im 5" 5 and ive knocked big cocky guys out when i did comps years ago....at least bruce lee would be quick :thumb:
> 
> *Physical feats*
> 
> ...


bruce lee was quick and tyson wasnt?


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.......Mike tyson isnt as fast as the above is he?

Im not dissing mike tyson i liked him just answering dan-cov-boxers post..only an idiot would get hit voluntarily by either one!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think he would actually kill me so im going to say no :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

yes i would.but not bruce,no way.


----------



## bluebikerboy (Jan 23, 2010)

erm no im silly not stuuuuuuuuuuuuid


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

khaos when you put images up why can i never make them big? lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck no, he'll probably have a nibble on my ear when I'm down!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Theres at least 50 stupid people on this forum, 1 of which me!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hows this


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

better  reps


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

bluebikerboy said:


> erm no im silly not *stuuuuuuuuuuuuid*


Oh the irony:lol:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

I wouldn't take £50K for ANY *trained* fighter to tea up a perfectly aimed punch at me with the objective of causing MAXIMUM damage.

People have been killed by mr average on the street doing the same. Yep its a lot of cash but only a fool would attempt this thinking the worst outcome would be a broken jaw or nose.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tinkerbabe said:


> sorry i have to defend one of my heros Bruce lee wasnt just an actor..he was doing martial arts from age 13 and karate is about speed and agility and the one inch punch not size or weight....im 5" 5 and ive knocked big cocky guys out when i did comps years ago....at least bruce lee would be quick :thumb:
> 
> *Physical feats*
> 
> ...


he had an absolutely fvcking massive cock too which he trained over a number of years and could actually make a bacon sandwich with it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Theres at least 50 stupid people on this forum, 1 of which me!


Yes i could actually bring up that "statement" you made. :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> hows this


Oh mate,if only i could photo shop i would change Rahmans face and put yours on.....now that would look a LOT better. :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Ive seen a 12st teenager line up a full on haymaker on someone when he was arguing with someone else..

Broken jaw, fractured cheek bone, not sure if he has some brain damage or not..

So no, i wouldnt.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: ITS NEVER GOING TO F*CKING HAPPEN!!!

NOBODY IS GOING TO OFFER YOU 50k TO TAKE A PUNCH FROM TYSON!!

Everyone is answering so seriously :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: ITS NEVER GOING TO F*CKING HAPPEN!!!
> 
> NOBODY IS GOING TO OFFER YOU 50k TO TAKE A PUNCH FROM TYSON!!
> 
> Everyone is answering so seriously :lol: :lol:


Says the man who brought us the 'Eastenders Live' thread:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: ITS NEVER GOING TO F*CKING HAPPEN!!!
> 
> NOBODY IS GOING TO OFFER YOU 50k TO TAKE A PUNCH FROM TYSON!!
> 
> Everyone is answering so seriously :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

actually i am just watching tyson the movie and have changed my mind about him hitting me, absolutley no fuking way, he would prob kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Kezz said:


> actually i am just watching tyson the movie and have changed my mind about him hitting me, absolutley no fuking way, he would prob kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Not watching the rugby mate??


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

GHS said:


> Not watching the rugby mate??


Why would he wanna watch men chase an egg? :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at work mate, tyson is coming to venue cymru on 19th march perhaps i should ask him if he would b up for it hahahaha


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Kezz said:


> actually i am just watching tyson the movie and have changed my mind about him hitting me, absolutley no fuking way, he would prob kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quality movie. Ive watched it loads.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan said:


> Why would he wanna watch men chase an egg? :whistling:


Someone say my name? :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> Why would he wanna watch men chase an egg? :whistling:


 The same reasons all these c*nts like to watch millionaire pykie footballers run after a ball week in week out.

This is a national game.

COME ON WALES!!



Kezz said:


> at work mate, tyson is coming to venue cymru on 19th march perhaps i should ask him if he would b up for it hahahaha


 Fair enough mate, you want me to keep you updated with the score on here?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> The same reasons all these c*nts like to watch millionaire pykie footballers run after a ball week in week out.
> 
> This is a national game.
> 
> *COME ON WALES!!*


I believe I already have. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

SALKev said:


> I believe I already have. :lol: :lol:


you shagged a sheeeeep?!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> The same reasons all these c*nts like to watch millionaire pykie footballers run after a ball week in week out.
> 
> This is a national game.
> 
> ...


 just turned it on in cardio room


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan said:


> you shagged a sheeeeep?!


Duh, it's the entry requirements to get in the country.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Let Tyson puch me in the face for 50k? Hell yeah - am an ugly **** already so nothing he could do to make it worse, and with 50k I could do a lot right now!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> if you just stood there and let him hit you i recon it would cause some serious damage....


I'm with you, there.

It's one thing seeing him in the ring trying to hit a moving target - who's already a pro boxer - but entirely another thing, just letting hiim hit you as a static object.

If you just stood there and let him hit you, even a current day Tyson, and I think you'd be courting serious head injury, if not worse.

Plenty of boxers have suffered serious head injuries, and been moving targets - sure, some haven't always been the result of a single punch, but then they've not normally been just standing still, presenting a still target.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm with you, there.
> 
> It's one thing seeing him in the ring trying to hit a moving target - who's already a pro boxer - but entirely another thing, just letting hiim hit you as a static object.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'd let him punch me once for a friggin decent hot meal ffs!!!

hell 10k would suffice...

for 50k i'd put on a good show and act really knocked out and lying there still with my eyes rolling around the back of my head,or would that be for real,heeeeeeeeelp!!!


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

50k for a punch im expecting, and its a straight right, yeah too right. Can elbow me and chew one of my ears off aswell if he wanted. **** it, i'd even throw in a wedgy!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


Of course it ain't.

But if you adopt that approach to the thread, then there's just one post:

"IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!"

Case closed, discussion muted, poll irrelevant...

Nice going, there - this is a discussion forum, you know ;-)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Of course it ain't.
> 
> But if you adopt that approach to the thread, then there's just one post:
> 
> ...


 Hey I'm up for a healthy discussion as well as the next roider....

Just tickles me the way some people are taking it so seriously and actually thinking of an informed answer:lol:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Hey I'm up for a healthy discussion as well as the next roider....
> 
> Just tickles me the way some people are taking it so seriously and actually thinking of an informed answer:lol:


Ok, let's cut to the chase - if the hypothetical were ever to happen, you'd be lucky to be alive, very lucky not to be seriously injured.

If we're not going to talk about hypotheticals, then why the hell are you posting so much to a 7 page topic about something that's never gonna happen? ;-)

(I added a winky smiley, so you've gotta take that as banter, dems da rulez)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

when i win the lottery, trust me i would offer the £50k just for the hell of it, share the wealth and all that:thumb:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Khaos said:


> when i win the lottery, trust me i would offer the £50k just for the hell of it, share the wealth and all that:thumb:


See - kindness kills


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Hey I'm up for a healthy discussion as well as the next roider....
> 
> Just tickles me the way some people are taking it so seriously and actually thinking of an informed answer:lol:


oi, this is serious stuff.


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

phenom82 said:


> 50k for a punch im expecting, and its a straight right, yeah too right. Can elbow me and chew one of my ears off aswell if he wanted. **** it, i'd even throw in a wedgy!


Very funny totally agree with you 50K yeah too right im in


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sure but i would duck then up cut him mortal combat style and take his head off!


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

if his punch didint kill/cause serious damage, i think the force of ur head smashing against the floor when hes just hit you would have a high chance of death


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

testman said:


> if his punch didint kill/cause serious damage, i think the force of ur head smashing against the floor when hes just hit you would have a high chance of death


Not if you're stood infront of a foam pad.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

or the punch takes place on a bouncy castle.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

fvck tyson hitting me in the face, id rather be skint


----------



## Fat crack (Dec 28, 2011)

Defo! I'd let him **** me off for 50k so defo take a smack around the chops.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd do it for 50k, but i'd be rocking back onto me heels, with me chin tucked in though.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yes infact ild let him him me for 20k


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Would cost you more than £50k to repair your face..

So no thanks, maybe a million..


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Would cost you more than £50k to repair your face..
> 
> So no thanks, maybe a million..


do oyu get the bill when you get injured in a street fight?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooo chance, remember reading while ago Mike Tyson (JAB ROFL) was equal to a 9kg hammer hitting you're face... WTF does his over hand cross do? LOL

Depends on you're build i'd say, i'm slim and it defintely would break my jaw.... I don't fancy that for any money.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

No way! I would end up with a broken face


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As above he would break my gorgeous looks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't hold a black dot face like me.

Can ya?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i dunno man you could be out of action for a good few months with that fcker hitting you.

Are we talking tyson in his prime..? In that case, FCKIN NO WAY! 3 tonnes he had behind his punch, you could easily die.

Or current mike tyson...? Who could still hit alot harder than the average male and would still mash you up... I would have to consider it.

50K is alot but it's not exactly retirement money, if it was then we'd be talking


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

as im a ugly basterd anyway i would let him hit me in the face for 50 000 no problem, a few weeks in the hospital then back home spending my money on gear & food.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

only if i could punch him back


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> do oyu get the bill when you get injured in a street fight?


Point 1: This thread is solely about money if you'd paid any attention to the title thread.

Point 2: Nothing to do with a streetfight

Point 3: IF it was a street fight, you wouldn't pick a fight with one of the hardest hitters the world has ever seen.

So yeah there's your answer!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah I would. Lets face it Tyson has hit many men......and women  and never killed anyone. Plus he would knock you out anyways so you wouldnt know about it. All I know is I would wake up a few minutes later 50k richer


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> do oyu get the bill when you get injured in a street fight?


Um, I very much suspect the NHS isn't that motivated about decent cosmetic repairs for people injured in street fights - or any other fights, really, especially in the current climate - so money may well be a factor.

Anyone that thinks that a former, professional, heavyweight, and multiple champion, to say nothing of being quite a big hitter, would only threaten your looks after being given the opportuinity for a free swing at you, either hasn't much appreciation of the difference between a professional boxer, and the odd Ned who thinks he's a bit lairy in clubs and on the street - or is stupid enough to think it could ever make financial sense.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd want someone to catch me and take me straight to hospital cause standing there and bracing yourself for a tyson right hand is going to be very messy! Could end up needing metal plates in my jaw for the rest of my life so I'd probably say no... £500k is a different matter I'd do that regardless :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

GHS said:


> Of course.
> 
> He's still got a whack behind him but he is well out of his prime now.
> 
> ...


 x2 if you took him to court youd get a tenth of that compo, not a bad earner

if you figure recovery at 7 weeks thats £7142 a week income not bad for a couple of months work


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> I'd want someone to catch me and take me straight to hospital cause standing there and bracing yourself for a tyson right hand is going to be very messy! Could end up needing metal plates in my jaw for the rest of my life so I'd probably say no... £500k is a different matter I'd do that regardless :lol:


You could end up with a serious head injury and brain damage, too.

I'm sure spending the rest of your life having somebody spoon luke-warm, blended food, and you having to go poo-poo in an oversized pampers, with whatever remaining mental capacity, that 500k would feel oh-so-sweet.

Or not.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

50k to take a beat down off Iron Mike as he is today OR when he was in his prime smashing ppls heads in and was world champ with no defeats back in the day, YES it would make differene!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> 50k to take a beat down off Iron Mike as he is today OR when he was in his prime smashing ppls heads in and was world champ with no defeats back in the day, YES it would make differene!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


Any which was you look at it you may need to use some of that 50k to get your nose back in order maybe even some new teeth


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

the 50k would just be spent on reconstructive surgery,so would be pointless :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

He could whack me once for 50k, or twice for 75k!

if he'd take a deal that was...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

id go a full half a roud with him for that or untill he connects with his first shot lol which ever comes first


----------



## Tryceps (Jan 3, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> id go a full half a roud with him for that or untill he connects with his first shot lol which ever comes first


Haha! A full half a round?! Back in his heyday most of his opponents didn't even last that long!

No way would I take the punch from Tyson. Not even for 500 000 quid. Even if he didn't kill you, you'd be left in an absolutely shocking state. I'd rather be poor than be drinking through a straw for the rest of my life! They reckon a pro welterweight can generate 10 times as much as your average person, so imagine what the power behind one of the most notoriously powerful heavyweights of all time would be!!

No thanks!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i had a move around with nigel benn a good few years ago, he came to a gym in london .. it was done in the city, just light tippy tap stuff , was a gym for poncy city types that wanted to play at boxing but i knew the guy who worked there... well, i was working very technical and benn was just palming things off and putting a few back ..i noticed an angle and slipped a cheeky one in a bit harder on benn. obviously he returned the favour

I watched the video after and benn returned the favour very very well, it made my back leg go, i was nearly out on my feet , i dont even remember the shot , i just remember the guy that owned the gym calling a halt to the session. they showed me the video after. It was the only time i have nearly been out in my fighting carrear, he hit me behind the the ear.. my hearing went for a second lol.

I have trained a lot of pro boxers and still do , getting hit in the face by Tyson will spark you out, if he hit you in the body you will be ****ting blood for a month...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that a no then?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

No, simply no.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> that a no then?


he would just knock you out .. i am punchy anyway lol so for 50k , sure


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah but tyson in his prime??? or tyson now, there will be a big difference in punching power


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Tryceps said:


> Haha! A full half a round?! Back in his heyday most of his opponents didn't even last that long!
> 
> No way would I take the punch from Tyson. Not even for 500 000 quid. Even if he didn't kill you, you'd be left in an absolutely shocking state. I'd rather be poor than be drinking through a straw for the rest of my life! They reckon a pro welterweight can generate 10 times as much as your average person, so imagine what the power behind one of the most notoriously powerful heavyweights of all time would be!!
> 
> No thanks!


3 tonnes he had behind his punch, only other guy i heard do that is Enzo Maccarinelli. He got his power measure on tv once and it was the same as getting hit by a transit van at 30mph. **** could kill you. 50k is wayyyyyyyyyy too low. It's like ever seen a person who has been in a really bad car accident their faces can stay permanently disfigured.

You'd be looking at a few million quid to consider it realistically. I doubt i would though


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Fcuking right i would! I'd even give him a big haymaker to the chin before it too p1ss him off more for 50 large!!! :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Fcuking right i would! I'd even give him a big haymaker to the chin before it too **** him off more for 50 large!!! :lol:


Valley commandos cannot enter this contest due to the fact they've had too much experience getting smashed in the face!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

In his Prime, taking a dig like thats is like taking a steam train to the face, you will end up using your 50k to get your face recreated


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I'm generally suprised that for some, apparently, brain injuries don't occur.

People seem to be talking about superficial injuries to the face - the odd broken bone, bit of cosmetic surgery.

However, that bit of you, that Iron Mike would get a nice, clear, free shot at, is the one bit of your anatomy that houses your brain - that's right - the old grey matter. How is it, you think, that many people do get brain injuries from blunt trauma?

So I'm resigned to the belief that either many don't seem to care or consider that - it must be in some way trivial to some, or think they are somehow bulletproof, and once they're jaw has been rewired, and a few veneers, they'll be just peachy again, 50k the richer.

Kinda reminds me of that quote from Ozzy: "Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most."


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

lol - check this out , some stupid burglar nearly had tyson fill his face in for free !

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2082603/The-worlds-bravest-dumbest-burglar-Tip-toeing-intruder-breaks-Mike-Tysons-hotel-room--ex-boxer-sleeping.html


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> I think I'm generally suprised that for some, apparently, brain injuries don't occur.
> 
> People seem to be talking about superficial injuries to the face - the odd broken bone, bit of cosmetic surgery.
> 
> ...


 agreed but it was a stupid question that is going to get stupid answers, if it came down to it and I had Iron Mike infront of me I doubt I would do it.

All a bit of fun


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

hell no. are you crazy. that would be some life altering sh*t


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CRD said:


> Here's how I think it would pan out-
> 
> If Mike Tyson was going to punch you in the face with an un-gloved hand, I'm guessing he is going to aim for the cheek area to try an minimise the damage to his own hand. If he hits you too high on the side or to the front, then there is a good chance he's going to break a lot of bones in his hand, probably not a good thing unless HE is getting at least 50k as well.
> 
> ...


so you're saying there is a chance?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats ma boy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not a fu*king chance in hell....... IF and its a big if he doesnt kill you he will leave you needind a full facial reconstruction.... no amount of money worth it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sure bring it on... only if he dances to phil collins first though!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I raise your Mike Tyson with Earnie Shavers.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Take a look at the highlights of this fight (my favourite of his)






enough said mg:


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes i would, hospital bills are free in the uk so i'd get to keep it all


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Only if I knew he would ko me in a few seconds, fcuk gritting the pain!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

yep he can k.o me anytime for 50 grand.then buy him a beer for my helping me make such quick cash.if i am not drinking through a straw that is


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

tyson would probably kill you if he hit you full on in his prime, a doorman years ago who was a long practitioner of a form of karate i believe killed a guy by fracturing his skull with one blow.

Tyson was too powerful he would kill, either your neck would break or he would cause you severe brain damage and either die or be a vegetable all of your life.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

50k? on it like a car bonnet


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

No chance, £50k is not even a huge amount fo money - cant buy a house or much else.

If it was £250,000 - 1million then i would take the punishment.... probably end up with a broken jaw and/or missing teeth for a few months though


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol f*ck that. A guy ran into his fist at the Charlie Sheen comedy roast and busted his nose (jackass)


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyson in his prime no chance!

Tyson now yes I may escape with just minor brain damage.

I wish there were heavyweight boxers now as hungry as him.


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably would TBH.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

fcuk it id do it for 50k but he also has to pay for any dental surgery because im not paying it out my winnings @Ashcrapper


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes deffo


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Absolutely....having taken a few punches in me lifetime, I know how to go with one and minimise its impact on me. 50 grand.....too right I would.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I would I don't think he's got a good punch in him now


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes

And my jaw is held together with screws and a metal plate

There's few things I wouldn't do for £50k


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

are you allowed to wear a gum shield? If not, the deals off!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yes
> 
> And my jaw is held together with screws and a metal plate
> 
> There's few things I wouldn't do for £50k


C0ck and balls chopped off?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> C0ck and balls chopped off?


No chance


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

No chance i have a low pain threshold and i cry when i hit myself with a tray.

No actually i would because i would probably faint before he hits me


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, new teeth only cost like 5k right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Times are hard, i'd do it for fifty quid !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Who would win in a fight bruce lee or mike tyson? :lol:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Heres mike now...






most of the bigger blokes on here would give out a more powerful punch than him, he can obviously still handle himself but his real fighting days are over, certinatly wouldnt end your life with one punch haha!


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, 100%.

I'd do it for £5k.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd do it for two simple reasons...

1. To boast that iv been punched by an absolute boxing legend

2. It would probably help improve my looks

Keep your 50k, I'd be getting bragging rights and a new face which is just more than enough :lol:


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> most of the bigger blokes on here would give out a more powerful punch than him


very much doubt that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gorilla thread needs resurrecting


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> very much doubt that


Easily mate, alot of people on here alot stronger than him.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> very much doubt that


agree, throwing a proper punch/jab is mostly down to correct technique

not how big/strong someone is, obviously strength will play a part as well


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Easily mate, alot of people on here alot stronger than him.


floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao, ricky hatton (in his prime) all weigh under 147 lbs, so you think most people on this forum can punch harder than them? get real its over 90% technique.

Makes me laugh when people seem to always think the bigger/stronger bloke will win a fight, no1 heard of david and goliath? lol


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao, ricky hatton (in his prime) all weigh under 147 lbs, so you think most people on this forum can punch harder than them? get real its over 90% technique.
> 
> Makes me laugh when people seem to always think the bigger/stronger bloke will win a fight, no1 heard of david and goliath? lol


I'd still take one off of floyd than iron mike, haha.

I agree though, if someone knows how to punch, then it will be a lot more damaging than a big guy flailing.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think he would take my head off my shoulders so its a no from me lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

One punch off one man isn't going to kill anyone, if it does you are EXTREMELY unlucky

How many men has Mike punched how many times and how many died? The fact that they box doesn't mean anything, they are humans..


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

only if i could bite his ear off afterwards

then i'll split the £50,000 with him


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

The Tyson now maybe

The Tyson when we was smashing heads in for fun.......no sir


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DoubleXL- said:


> Yes, new teeth only cost like 5k right?


Jaw or skull fracture would have to be a consideration. And getting hit straight on the nose, by an ex pro boxer, undefended, and just stood there, has got to be quite risky.

Edema and / or brain damage too.

Anybody who thinks that teeth or minor bone damage is the only thing to consider from standing there and letting one of the heaviest hitting heavyweights, take a free punch to your face, is missing the point somewhat. Yes - he's probably way past his prime - but just standing there, letting him hit you in the face? I reckon somebody like Tyson, whether he's washed up, now, or not - could still whack pretty hard to an undefended, stationary target. Think of it like this - how hard do you think he could hit a stationary heavy bag?

Have to say, think you'd have to be retarded to do it for something as paltry what's around a years wages - but maybe that's about on the money, since it could render you retarded - imagine ending up in a wheelchair dribbling your blended food for the rest of your days, shitting in a bag - would 50k seem much in the way of compensation?

Perhaps you'd be lucky - maybe it would only be tinwork required - all the same, trusting some things to luck, or otherwise, it wouldn't be my choice of getting such a relatively modest amount.

I'll say that again, even now, in this day and age, how hard do you think Tyson could hit a stationary heavy bag?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

wonder if mike Googles himself and comes across this thread? he's probably sat on the ****ter reading it as I type (while on the ****ter)

Mike, if you're reading this, don't forget to wash your hands.

p.s it's a no from me.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

damn right i would!

keep mouth closed and hope to god he hits you in the eye instead of chin!

he who dares!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao, ricky hatton (in his prime) all weigh under 147 lbs, so you think most people on this forum can punch harder than them? get real its over 90% technique.
> 
> Makes me laugh when people seem to always think the bigger/stronger bloke will win a fight, no1 heard of david and goliath? lol


Right for starters i never said win a fight, i said punch harder..HARDER, not faster or anything else, the stronger you are the more powerful your punch is, and yes alot of people on here are alot stronger than tyson ever was lol... and david and goliath ..lol.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

No thanks, I'd want a lot more than 50K to stand there and let the big fella have a free shot on my beautiful face.

Would be awesome if Mike was reading this thread though.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Right for starters i never said win a fight, i said punch harder..HARDER, not faster or anything else, the stronger you are the more powerful your punch is, and yes alot of people on here are alot stronger than tyson ever was lol... and david and goliath ..lol.


The bigger and more powerful / stronger you are might mean you have more potential for a powerful punch, but not necessarily able to deliver it.

There's a certain, something something that means that a heavyweight boxer, can probably punch significantly harder, than simply somebody who's lifted weights and is about the same weight. As others have said, there's a significant amount of technique involved in producing power through a punch, which is of much more relevance than simply bodyweight or muscle power alone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Right for starters i never said win a fight, i said punch harder..HARDER, not faster or anything else, the stronger you are the more powerful your punch is, and yes alot of people on here are alot stronger than tyson ever was lol... and david and goliath ..lol.


hmm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> The bigger and more powerful / stronger you are might mean you have more potential for a powerful punch, but not necessarily able to deliver it.
> 
> There's a certain, something something that means that a heavyweight boxer, can probably punch significantly harder, than simply somebody who's lifted weights and is about the same weight. As others have said, there's a significant amount of technique involved in producing power through a punch, which is of much more relevance than simply bodyweight or muscle power alone.


I wouldnt bother. think he is a touch simple


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> hmm


Alright i do undertsnd why sombody would disagree, but its just my opinion, put it this way, id rather take a punch from mike tyson than one of these guys,

and these guys arent trained or whatever..there just big lads..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Alright i do undertsnd why sombody would disagree, but its just my opinion, put it this way, id rather take a punch from mike tyson than one of these guys,
> 
> and these guys arent trained or whatever..there just big lads..


so you would rather take a punch in the face from someone who's job (which they became the best in the world at) was to punch people in the face than some big bloke who throws a wierd shaped ball backwards on a field. interesting


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

its a no from me.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you would rather take a punch in the face from someone who's job (which they became the best in the world at) was to punch people in the face than some big bloke who throws a wierd shaped ball backwards on a field. interesting


"Was" key word there mate...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuk yeah.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> "Was" key word there mate...


ah fair enough. you are basing your decision on the hope he has forgotten all those years of training and natural ability. I get it now


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ah fair enough. you are basing your decision on the hope he has forgotten all those years of training and natural ability. I get it now


Well yeah kind of...if he was attacked on the street hed probably still have his boxing wits about him, but when it comes to standing face to face taking one punch...no i dont think mike tyson would do a fraction of the damage he once would have been able too.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm basing mine on a yea because once he sees me he will go weak at the knees, get butterflies and faint from love at first sight


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> I'm basing mine on a yea because once he sees me he will go weak at the knees, get butterflies and faint from love at first sight


seems reasonable enough


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> seems reasonable enough


I will then steal his wallet and any expensive jewellery and run like forest gump


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Of course IDE do it just to say IDE had a doo with tyson lmao


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

What a stupid fcuking question.. Where do I sign?

You wouldn't feel a thing!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

sawyer1 said:


> Of course IDE do it just to say IDE had a doo with tyson lmao


I'm sure slurring that out, whilst dribbling your blended lunch down your chin, with your colostomy bag overflowing, would get some true admiration from the rest of the residents in the care home...

I'm sure they'd see past the whole being there several decades before you were due, as irrelevance to the coolness of "Meeee, nnhIiiiii nnooookk aaah mmnnnmpuppupupupunnnhchchchnnnn nnnffrrooomomomom nnnTttttyysssoonons..."


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

For 50k I would torch his beloved pigeon loft whilst dressed as Don King and go toe to toe for the next 20 seconds that my life lasted.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

These threads are ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

1 punch for 50k? I can't believe anyone would turn that down! I'd give him a special offer, 3 punches for 100k :rockon: Bargain!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd let him bum me for £50k.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

For 50k? Go on then!

He'd probably knock all my teeth out but then with the money i could go and buy some nice, sparkling veneers and still have dough left over to blow in the titty twister, showing of my new gleaming toofers, win win imo


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Great thread. Hmmm, let me see. £50k and he might not kill you. You live but you're paralysed from the neck down and have a plastic nose, or £50k he kills you and keeps the £50k. I voted yes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think £50K would cover the medical bills let a lone justify the time off work or in bed missing out on life.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Why not 50k could do with that!


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Mate for £50k he could kick the **** out of me...but after he got his breath back I would open a big old can of north Wales whoopp ass and f..k the guy up bad???


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

I Cant believe people think its just a 'broken cheek or jaw' - Its brain damage material!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd probaly spit at him too, really anger the cnut! :tongue:


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

it would cost £50k for a new set of teeth afterwards


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! I'd let him punch me in the nuts for 50k


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no cause i reckon the tw*t wouldent pay up lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

King_koop said:


> I Cant believe people think its just a 'broken cheek or jaw' - Its brain damage material!


Probably break the neck too lol wouldn't do it for a lot more than 50k. I value my life a lot higher


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Heres mike now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone want the challenge? We can get Mikey over and use one of them punch bag machines you see in pubs and clubs. Loser spends a day locked in a room with Poke


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Any fcuker could slap me for £50k **** I'd do it for £25k


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

No I wouldn't let him punch me in the face for £50k - it would hurt.

I would however pay good money to punch him in the face. I don't like him one little bit!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

50k would barely cover the surgery so hell no


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

No I wouldn't. I do love how these scenarios spill into threads. Me and my friend have loads of conversations like these, most recent one was when we were in Cardiff train station and it was packed and I said would you right now pull down your knickers and lay a brick in front of everyone for 20k she was like ummm yeah! Ha so would I


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

funnily enough i have a spare 20k and am definately in


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

thats a yes to the tyson punch then..if its a log for 20k can't wait to see what 50 will achieve


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Can i be drunk?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

what wud he punch me wiv?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> what wud he punch me wiv?


wiv his fist my dear. his fist


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

can i do it over webcam ?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Probs cause perm damage or just flat out kill me, so no.


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

i would, but then i would only end up spending the 50k to fix my face back to normal....


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Of course, could really sort my life out with 50K haha...

That tattoo always gets me though.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

RalphWiggum said:


> Of course, could really sort my life out with 50K haha...
> 
> That tattoo always gets me though.


You know what really wouldn't sort your life out? Brain damage.

Dribbling your food down your chin as somebody spoons it into your mouth, or having to wear an adult nappy and eat blended food for the rest of your days.

I'd imagine that sort of quality of care may soon burn through 50k.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> You know what really wouldn't sort your life out? Brain damage.
> 
> Dribbling your food down your chin as somebody spoons it into your mouth, or having to wear an adult nappy and eat blended food for the rest of your days.
> 
> I'd imagine that sort of quality of care may soon burn through 50k.


Haha! Yeah... maybe I didn't think this through.

Luckily I don't think Mike Tyson is gonna come along any time soon and offer me 50k to punch me in the face.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would; if i wasn't such a good looking guy...


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

hhhmmm.... im on the fence ,

http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/deadspin/2008/12/TysonBig.jpg

this is a recentish pic of Tyson I think ,yes hes a bit of a porky cnut , but he was a natural born puncher and would still have a heavy punch , a big question is where you'd be wen he hit you , if it was anywhere but a ring padded area id probably decline ... hitting the deck sparked clean can be worse than the punch ...

outherwise yes id prabley do it , all about taking risks in life could be a good stepping stone for me

an angry Tyson in his prime with no gloves though id want a seriously life changing amount of money 10 million + and id have to wear my lucky pants


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

tamara said:


> No I wouldn't. I do love how these scenarios spill into threads. Me and my friend have loads of conversations like these, most recent one was when we were in Cardiff train station and it was packed and I said would you right now pull down your knickers and lay a brick in front of everyone for 20k she was like ummm yeah! Ha so would I


on my chest?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> wiv his fist my dear. his fist


rite... I see... right or left?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> rite... I see... right or left?


you sound like his trainer


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in his prime? hell no,............now..with 16oz gloves yes....maybe get broken jaw and cheek but, 50k hell yeah


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

There must be an easier way to make £50k. And be able to enjoy it afterwards... :confused1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you sound like his trainer


I like ta get inside the mind of my agressor


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mightyman said:


> i would, but then i would only end up spending the 50k to fix my face back to normal....


money well spent then mate eh


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Aye. It'll be sore but I'm sure I could.take one


----------

